# The Hobie does it again....



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I fixed my rudder and went out this AM to clear calm water in hopes of finding some dolphin. Plan was to get some live bait, head out at least two miles and work my way out to four or five slow trolling live cigs. Conditions were perfect and bait was easy to get. My new bait tube fisherdad made for me worked perfectly, thanks Ron.

Well, of course Im cursed with this boat. About a mile and a half out it happens. ANOTHER chain assembly breaks. I honestly had to restrain my self from throwing my mirage over board. This is FOUR times in a row the Hobie has left me stranded.

Im getting pretty frustrated. Yes my mirage is older but damn. The boat its self is less then two years old and the rudder rope broke last time out so its not just my mirage thats letting me down.

Paddling an outback is NOT fun nor easy so I slowly worked my way in. I guess God felt bad for me and sent a school of peanuts my way. They were small but I put seven in the cooler to give me enough meat for a good dinner for the family. After they stopped biting, the school stayed with me for a good twenty minutes. Even while paddling pretty hard and splashing the paddle they stayed right under me. The water was really clear and they were so beautiful, ALMOST made up for the broken mirage.

So, this is FOUR times in a ROW the hobie has let me down and with the repairs being about four hundred dollars in total in just a few months of ownership. Maybe I should stop calling it a B.O.A.T.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry about your luck man. At least you got some Mahi. I like hearing about people's issues or gripes with the Hobies, makes me realize I don't really NEED one. Buy a Ocean Kayak Torque!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

To Hobies credit, the problem Im having with my mirage has been fixed with the V2 drives.

I run turbo fins and push them hard. The old V1 have an area on the chain assembly cable where it pinches and the load is probably the most at this point. Combine that with the extra force put on it by turbo fins and they are just going to break. 

I got a deal on my yak, even putting four hundred dollars into it Im still a few hundred cheaper then new. I just wish Hobie didnt charge a CRAZY amount of money for their spare parts.

Plus fishing hands free is so much better. I have two other paddle kayaks and I cant even bring my self to use them when my Hobie is down.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

I just bought wilderness ride135 and before buying it I asked around a little and had a guy tell me to stay away from the pedals.. I guess I know why now. Them PAs are sweet though,good luck with it.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I have all V2 mirages in my boats and have yet to have a problem with any of them. Don't push them really hard though as it's pointless in a PA. Maybe your pushing them too hard? If you're on my side of town give me a holler. I'll let you use a set of my V2 to see if it's just your drive.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im pretty sure the V2 drums will solve my problems, at least with the mirage.

I just cleaned the fish, I counted wrong, caught nine, averaged around fifteen inches. Small but plenty of meat.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I read your last post about your cable. Seems that a shop could make a much better connector. Surprised somebody didn't mention one yet.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lastcast said:


> I read your last post about your cable. Seems that a shop could make a much better connector. Surprised somebody didn't mention one yet.


Or at least make one for alot less then they are asking. I called hobie and he said the fitting with the threads is hydraulically pressed on "by hand" and that is why they cost so much.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

dang man, you need the v2 bad! atleast you got some dolphins.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Or at least make one for alot less then they are asking. I called hobie and he said the fitting with the threads is hydraulically pressed on "by hand" and that is why they cost so much.


Poor swagging design especially if and if done by a person and potential for human error. They should replace all of them when they break for free, since some break and some don't.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Were you fishing Navarre Beach? What were you getting the peanuts on?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> Poor swagging design especially if and if done by a person and potential for human error. They should replace all of them when they break for free, since some break and some don't.


They probably would under warranty but I bought mine used.



PAWGhunter said:


> Were you fishing Navarre Beach? What were you getting the peanuts on?


Yes off of Navarre. When they came up I immediately started cutting up fresh cigs to get them in a frenzy and then snuck in a hook.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Yes off of Navarre. When they came up I immediately started cutting up fresh cigs to get them in a frenzy and then snuck in a hook.


Thanks. I'm gonna hit the beach in the morning...craving some mahi too!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Whats the differece between the v1 and v2 drives? 

Sucks that you keep having problems but at least you caught sone fish.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

that sucks man, i read about all of your troubles and im praying i dont have any more problems with mine. My only problem is from constant hard launches and landings. snapped my rudder assembly and my rudder off. But the V2 has taken care of me. Im glad i picked up a Hobie. Made fishing offshore easier, and inshore just as fun.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow.. you have some horrible luck. I have a 2010 and a 2011 and never had a single issue with either. I kick turbofins on the '10.

Hope it turns around for you, they are awesome yaks. Never heard of one having so many problems.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well I just got back from picking up all the supplies to convert from V1 to V2 for a total cost of $287.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

OOOOOWWWWW says the wallet


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

romadfishrman said:


> OOOOOWWWWW says the wallet


What was worse is I had to sell one of my favorite rifles to fund the repairs.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hope it does better for u !

U need to stop getting that outback on plane!


----------

